# Out of control Lola



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I took Lola for a walk in the national forest today. Every time a bike or runner goes by she lunges, barks, acts like a lunatic! I pull her off the trail when I see them approaching and grab for treats while asking her to sit. Unless I can get the treats in her quick enough she acts crazy! What else could I try? Or do I just keep on with this and hope she develops a tolerance for bikes and runners?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

how does she like squekers?

to get Cesars attention i carry a plastic squeeker i cut out of a dog toy around in my pocket. if im not useing it to get his attention i squeek it while we play a favorite game so he assotciates squeek=FUN!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you can practice self control around moving objects at home it might help, having her sit and resist a toy you drag on the ground, sit and resist the urge to chase you as you run by, sit and resist the urge to chase a ball you toss, that sort of thing. It'll just teach her a bit of self restraint and you can actually control the stimulus, you can move it slowly if she has trouble and quickly when she's doing well, you can snatch it away if she looses control and breaks the sit.

You might try a no pull harness (front clipping) as it will make lunging and freaking out more difficult and less rewarding.

You can play "look at that" with the bike. Click (or use a marker word like "yes") and treat every single time she looks at the biker, even if they are far away, even if it is just a glance, so long as she is being polite. This will reward her for being calm without forcing her to look at you (which can make things so hard that the dog always fails), but each time you click/mark it should interrupt her stare and make her look at you for the treat which prevents any build up of frustration that pccurs when a dog just stares at what they want.

The squeaker idea could work as well to get and keep her attention, just be sure to reward her too.

If she does go nutso just take her as far away from the bike as possible, the no pull harness would be especially helpful for that so you can turn her away from the bike easily, not just drag her away while she continues staring at it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I know this is going to take work, especially with her being a JRT. She makes that high pitched bark when something goes by fast like she is in full on prey mode. I am going to be working against nature!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you see Re's video when the little dachshund goes by? 

I know that is frustrating. Unfortunately, I don't think she'll just quit doing it without a little help from you.

i can't give any advice that hasn't been given except to say good luck - having an overreactive dog myself I know how it feels!


----------

